# Let's look at the world.



## kentuckiense (Jul 27, 2006)

The world fascinates me. It's really just as simple as that. I enjoy learning about cultures, religions, anything. It should be no surprise that I am totally addicted to using Nasa WorldWind and Google Earth. Each program has strengths. I use Google Earth more often, but Nasa WorldWind has some great USGS maps and also offers views of the moon and Mars. Anyway, I thought I'd share some interesting screenshots I took from Google Earth. I can post more if you'd like.






This is the Richat Structure. It's in the Sahara Desert of Mauritania. Originally thought to be a meteorite impact crater, it's actually a 30 mile wide eroded circular anticline.





Malé Island, capital of the Republic of Maldives. Indian Ocean. 2/3 of the island was flooded by the tsunami of December 26, 2004.





This is the Al Askaria mosque in Samarra, Iraq. It is one of the holiest places in Shi'a Islam. However, this image is a bit dated. In February of this year, the dome(and most of the complex) was destroyed in a terrorist attack.





Ryugyong Hotel in Pyangyong, North Korea. What you see is the incomplete concrete shell. Construction began in 1987, but ground to a halt because Kim Jong-il has basically bankrupted the country. It has been estimated that contstruction of this monstrosity costed 2% of North Korea's GDP. Ground level shots of this thing are pretty haunting.





Just an airport in the middle of the Saudia Arabian desert.

To be totally honest, I get a little sad when I use Google Earth. It's a strange feeling. I want to go to every place I see, but I know it'll just never happen.


----------



## TADD (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow how cool.... I might have to go check out some stuff like the Taj Mahal.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2006)

I've always been amazed at how clean and orderly the earth looks from on high in airplanes. These shots give me the same sense. They sort of look like abstract paintings.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 27, 2006)

there is a book, the earth from above, that takes pictures from this high above. It is a huge, huge, coffee table book and is very beautiful.


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2006)

I think google maps is amazingly cool but I always use it for more practical purposes like looking up addresses. Never thought to just search for world monuments....those are some neat shots, Zach.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been looking at Iraq a lot tonight.





Mosul, Iraq. I love the ancient street layout. All wavy. Not a straight line to be seen.





Grande Mosque under construction in Baghdad. Shortly after the Gulf War, Saddam went on a Mosque building spree. The goal was to build a new mosque in his name in every Iraqi province.


----------



## Mark (Jul 28, 2006)

That Richat Structure just blows my mind! I found a bunch of other images of it online. It's really impressive.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 28, 2006)

they just came out with google maps/earth for mobile....mmmmm.


----------

